# It's Been about 20 Years Since Last Grow



## Caw (Dec 16, 2019)

So, it's been about 20 years since my last grow. In college, a friend and myself had a great deal of plants growing in the basement of our apartment. Then, I went off and got married, gave it a another shot, but didn't make it too far. Got divorced, then gave it another shot when I bought a new house. But, got married yet again and the new wife wasn't having it. However, here in Missouri we have become a legal medical marijuana state. I hopped on the chance to get a card and cultivator license. The wife wasn't happy, but what could she do? I legitimately have issues with severe back pain. I was on Oxy for about 10 years before it really started affecting many aspects of my life. I had gotten up to 315 mg/day before I decided (on my own) it was time to quit. It took me 7 months to come off of that sh*t! My doctor was incredibly proud of me, as I came up with my own withdrawal schedule and stuck to it.

Anyway, here I am today reporting on the progress of my first grow in about 20 years...

I decided to try a hydroponic grow this time around. After about a month of planning, I bit the bullet and got all my supplies. I went with a diy 6 bucket, 2 reservoir, DWC system. I built my own tent using PVC and Panda paper - 5.5 X 4 X 7. I picked up the SF4000 for my light.

Here in MO, we are allowed 18 plants - 6 seedlings, 6 in veg, 6 in flower. I got some somewhat mature clones from a friend and ordered some seeds as well. In my mind I would switch all of them into flower at the same time. I quickly learned that my timing would be incredibly off. The 3 clones I initially got were a Mendo, a SW (can't remember the name) and "Z" a strain created by my friend. My friend grows in soil and when transplanting, I lost a huge part of the root system in his creation and it died a short time after. The SW got root lock and hasn't done so well. I got a one replacement (I can't remember the name, but it was new to him as well) and it also got root lock. I'll have some questions about the two with root lock later on. But, after some thought, I'm pretty sure I know what I did to cause it. The Mendo however, is doing INCREDIBLE. The feminized seeds had a 100% germination rate and are doing  really well also - 1 Cinderella 99, 1 Power Plant, and a 1:1 Sativa CBD strain (7% each).

My friend insisted that I should veg the clones for a minimum of 3 more weeks. But, since the timing was so off, I ended up having to build a veg tent and put the Mendo into flower. The only other light I had on hand was a 20 year old 175 watt MH. I'm truly not happy with it and I ordered a SF1000 that comes in tomorrow, which I'll use for the 4 X 2 veg tent. I think I'm gonna use the 175 Watt for clones/seedlings over a tote I'm making.

I'm attaching pics of the Mendo and seeds which are about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Caw (Dec 16, 2019)

So, I'm attaching pics of my "sick" plants. One is actually coming back and has new roots coming through (more today than in the pic). The other, when I was about to throw it away, I found it had new root growth as well, but not nearly as much and hadn't made it out of the clay pebbles. I had been top feeding them both hoping for a change.

My question:
The one that is bouncing back, can I take a clone from it? The one not doing so well, can I take a clone from it? Or, should I wait a bit longer? I actually want the space and would like to put at least the one that is bouncing back into flower after taking a clone from it. It smells incredible and it's just in veg. The wife even made me turn on the scrubber due to the smell coming upstairs.

My Cinderella 99 had a slow start and I wasn't sure it was gonna make it. So, I started another one. I also took a clone off of the Mendo and it's starting to show roots. So, I want the space in the veg tent...

Comments/suggestions, please


----------



## Caw (Dec 16, 2019)

Here are pics of my diy DWC. It's Home Depot buckets with 6" net pot lids. Three buckets are connected to a 14 gallon reservoir, which are each tied together by 1 1/2" pvc using Uniseals. So, water comes into the first bucket (3_4" PVC) and feeds the other two through the drains. The drains for both rows are tied together and a water hose is hooked up to it that I drag to the drain in the floor. Works well, especially when topping off water.


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

What is the PH of the “sick” plants?


How are you testing?

Start there.

Don’t clone a plant that is already struggling, give it some time to get better.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2019)

Great building skills!  Both the tent and the hydro system look great.

I'm with TOA (hey, how ya doing?)--make sure your pH is in line.  If it isn't anything else you do is not going to matter.


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

Hello beautiful!

( I hope you have been doing fantastic!!)



The Hemp Goddess said:


> Great building skills!  Both the tent and the hydro system look great.
> 
> I'm with TOA (hey, how ya doing?)--make sure your pH is in line.  If it isn't anything else you do is not going to matter.


----------



## Caw (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks. 

PH has been kept between 5.8-6.2. It's checked with a meter. I've doubled checked with strips and a vial indicator.

What I'm pretty sure happened is that when cleaning the roots, the sink I used has separate hot and cold spouts. The Mendo went first. Before the water got too hot, it was luke warm and the roots cleaned up nicely. Then, I ended up going cleaning the other two plants with extreme cold, then hot, then cold, then....I can almost guarantee this is what caused my issues - shocking the root system.

I went ahead and cut clones from both plants, using the healthy newer growth from both plants. So far so good, but it's early. The one that has been bouncing back nicely is now in flower with the Mendo. I know, probably not the best idea and I probably should have waited. But, the root system is starting to boom and there's a lot of new growth that looks great. So, no true loss even if it doesn't work. It probably just won't have the greatest yield. I can always get more clones of both plants at any time, or other varieties - less than 5 minutes from my home! 

Yesterday I topped my Critical Mango (CBD strain) and Power Plant. The Critical Mango was at the 6th node and easily chopped. The Power Plant may be FIM'd, which I guess isn't a bad thing. I just know I'll need to put these into flower earlier than the Mendo went. I can't afford to have them get as big/wide. 

Also, the Mendo clone had rooted and went into a bucket. 

No roots showing below on the Cinderella 99 seedling yet, but it's starting to show it's second set of leaves.

I'll add picks from today shortly. My daughter is using my phone where the pics are located....


----------



## Caw (Dec 19, 2019)

Mendo pre and post


----------



## Caw (Dec 19, 2019)

Seedlings and clones...missing the Power Plant which was topped/FIM'd


----------



## Caw (Dec 19, 2019)

Cinderella 99 seedling, Power Plant FIM'd, Mendo stems TK put into flower day 2


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

Caw said:


> Mendo pre and post


Those two plant are different.

Did you trim it?


They look totally different to me.

How are you testing ph?

We really need ALL of the info.


There is no way pic one and two are the same only after a “flush” with hot/warm/cold water.


Nevermind!!!!   I just saw “trim” in the image txt.


Any pics before trim????


That’s what we need to see


----------



## TOA (Dec 20, 2019)

Caw said:


> Thanks.
> 
> PH has been kept between 5.8-6.2. It's checked with a meter. I've doubled checked with strips and a vial indicator.
> 
> ...


Are you calibrating your meter?  What meter are you using?


----------



## Caw (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm probably making this harder than it is with my jumping around and multiple pics of different plants. So, I'll individualize...

To start, I got three plants/clones from a friend - (1)Mendo, (2) "Z" (his creation), (3)"SW" - I cant remember the name of this strain. The "Z" died in the first week. I got a replacement from him called "TKBI 1". Both the "SW" and the "TKBO 1" got root lock.

Here are pics of the "SW" from start to now. I have taken a clone from it in hopes of saving the strain, even though its not doing well. In the first pic, it's the one on the right.


----------



## Caw (Dec 20, 2019)

Here is the other sick plant, the "TKBI 1), also a clone taken from it. It was the replacement for the "Z".

The last pic is it now in the flower room.


----------



## Caw (Dec 20, 2019)

Here is the Mendo.

This one has been put into flower and already trimmed of the upper fan leaves a couple times. Its growing like crazy!  Huge root system!


----------



## TOA (Dec 20, 2019)

Ok I see what you got.  The system is all linked together correct?


If the other plants can’t deal with what makes the Mendo happy-  the solution is to either seperate the Mendo or other plants and make them happy or just clone the Mendo and run it by itself in every container you can on the system.


Some plants just don’t get along in a linked system.

When I would deal with that in an ebb and flow I would move them to a smaller tray and figure out what they wanted (if they were worth keeping)

If they were a different pheno of the same strain running multiple phenos (male or female breed runs) and acted weak to getting hit with higher ppm of nutrient for example I would just trash them.


----------



## TOA (Dec 20, 2019)

You can try and tweak the ph by dropping it down to  5.4 and letting it rise and see how they all react.  Let them get up to 6 or so.

See what range they all might react well to.

If you can’t make them all happy then it’s time to seperate or cut bait and clone.


----------



## Caw (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for your advice.

I truly believe I put the root system into shock and that is/was the cause of the issues. The "sick" plants are doing better now. I checked this morning before coming to work and the SW (the one with severely curled leaves) finalky has a root coming through the bottom of the net. But yes, it was separated and put into an individual system. However, it's been fed the same nutrients as all the other plants.

Attaching pics from this morning.

1st pic is the TKBI with the Mendo in flowering.
2nd pic is of a small root coming through from the SW - curled leaf in veg tent. It's that tiny line in the middle of the bottom of the net.
3rd pic is of the TKBI's root system.
4th pic is of the SW in the veg tent.

The crazy thing is that all three plants are the same age. After the roots recover on the SW in about a week or so, I'll probably put it into flower as well.


----------



## Caw (Dec 24, 2019)

So I went to visit my friend who I got my clones from. The BKBI 1 is bubba kush Billy idol. And I have somehow already forgotten what the SW is...it will come to me eventually.

The main reason for my visit was to ask about what to do with this Mendo that's "growing like a weed". I showed him pics and he just laughed. He admitted that he ran out of patience with it himself and jus cut it/them down before even finishing. He did say it is an extremely high yielding plant, " but just not what I'm aiming for." He showed me a bud from his BKBI harvest and it was VERY impressive - dense, sticky, stinky. He felt my putting mine into flower was fine, especial looking at the root system. Its looking happy now and tonight my wife complained about the smell again. Time to turn up the scrubber...

Attaching pics of 1) the root system of the Mendo, 2) the Critical Mango since topping, 3) Cinderella 99, which got topped yesterday, 4) Power Plant, 5) Cinderella 99 seedling, which is doing well.


----------



## Caw (Dec 24, 2019)

1) Here is the top of the Mendo since doing yet another clearing of the upper leaves.

2) The BKBI today in flowering with the Mendo. It's really perking up and showing a lot of new growth

3) The Mendo clone, which will go into flower much earlier than the other.

4 and 5) a cloning dome I made yesterday. I found the idea on the web. A guy did one very similar but with Tupperwar, with smaller plastics. This was made out of two shoe containers from Wally world. They were just .88 each and the ties were laying around.


----------



## Caw (Dec 24, 2019)

A couple more pics of the dome. It's about 9.5" tall.


----------



## Caw (Dec 24, 2019)

Couldn't take the almost daily trimmings on this Mendo. She got a haircut tonight before bedtime.

I was gonna wait until day 21, something I read somewhere. But, the guy I got the clone from stated he takes all lower branches prior to putting into flower. I still could've taken more, but I'll give it a few days.


----------



## Caw (Dec 27, 2019)

Something strange happened.  I believe one of my "sick" plants went into flower while on 18/6 light schedule. I went looking for an explanation and got everything from "that's impossible" to "stress induced". Obviously it's not impossible, and the plant was definitely stressed. So, stress induced it is. Crazy! I couldn't believe it at first. Pics attached.

I went ahead and just moved it into my flowering tent. Not sure of what kind of yield I'll get, if any, but nothing to lose at this point. I did pull a cutting from it with some healthy growth that hasnt rooted yet. If space become necessary a d no major change, I'll just toss it. Although it does have some serious root growth finally starting.


----------



## Caw (Dec 27, 2019)

Update on the other strains...

So not to be confusing, I'll break them up into separate post.

Here's the Mendo as of today. It's starting to  change into flowers/bud - FINALLY!


----------



## Caw (Dec 27, 2019)

Here is the TKBI (tangerine Kush Billy Idol - I think I put Bubba Kush in an earlier post). Continued new growth and thickening stems and roots. Also showing pistols with antennas.


----------



## Caw (Dec 27, 2019)

Here is the Critical Mango, the 1:1 CDB strain.


----------



## Caw (Dec 27, 2019)

This is the Power Plant. Probably tied for doing the best, along with the Critical Mango. Only concern is some browning of the root system, not slimy though. It continues to grow new white roots. I've been told it's fine. I've been told its the start of root rot. I upped the air/oxygen input and have Hydroguard on order.


----------



## Caw (Dec 27, 2019)

The Cinderella 99, first seed. Doing well, just a slower grower than the others. About  an Inch shorter.


----------



## Caw (Dec 27, 2019)

The Mendo clone. Growing just like its mother. Root system is taking off...


----------



## Caw (Dec 27, 2019)

This is the second seed of Cinderella 99.


----------



## Caw (Dec 29, 2019)

After doing my nute change I have had a couple scares with my Critical Mango. The evening after the change the plant started to droop on top. I looked underneath and there was white foam in the reservoir. So, I switched it to an empty bucket - the SW went I to the flower tent. It perked up some by morning. Before heading up to bed last night I had the same thing happening, droopy leaves on top, but worse. So, I went ahead and did a complete reservoir cleaning and change. This morning I woke up to a healthy looking, perky plant again.

I also changed my air pumps. I moved the 50w from the flower tent, supplying just 3 buckets to the veg tent with 5 buckets. The 32w went to the flower tent and I shut off 3 ports. I also changed out some air stones, no more Wallyworld bar stones.

Now just waiting on my Hydroguard from Amazon, which is a couple stops away.


----------



## Caw (Dec 29, 2019)

Also wanted to share the results of the FIM'd cutting - **** I Missed! It actually was a "mistake" that works! At this point I can only see 4 new shoots/stems from 1 cutting, but it's still early. Supposedly you can get as many as 8, which is too many for my space. I'll be happy with just the 4.


----------



## Caw (Jan 1, 2020)

Update on grow...
Here's the Mendo. Root system is out of control! It's in the 4th week of flower now. I believe starting to slow down though since it's starting to truly flower.

Pics are from today.


----------



## Caw (Jan 1, 2020)

The TKBI is doing much better now. I'm glad I didnt scrap it. Lots of new upper and lower growth going on. And starting to bud a week earlier than the Mendo. I'm excited about this one.


----------



## Caw (Jan 1, 2020)

The SW isn't doing as great. Although, lots of new root growth starting to pop out.


----------



## Caw (Jan 1, 2020)

The Mendo clone is acting like its momma. Crazy new root growth happening. But slower upper growth - thank goodness.


----------



## Caw (Jan 1, 2020)

The Power Plant continues to do very well. The FIM'd process is working out too.


----------



## Caw (Jan 1, 2020)

Here's the Cinderella 99 - 1st seed. It's also doing very well. Busting with new root growth.


----------



## Caw (Jan 1, 2020)

Here's the Cinderella 99 - seed 2. Root growth is starting to take off.


----------



## Caw (Jan 1, 2020)

And my trouble girl, the Critical Mango. She had/has the start of root rot I believe. However, after adding Hydroguard a new bunch of white hairs have started. Today, she seemed as though she was a healthy plant again. Waiting on some Great White and EWC to make some tea. That will hopefully take care of any dead matter and get the new growth protected. The only issue is that the ingredients wont be here until Friday then brew for two days. So, the earliest day to start is Sunday, which happens to be the next nute change.


----------



## Caw (Jan 1, 2020)

So, the Critical Mango, the Cinderella 99 and Power Plant are at 6 weeks veg. I'm wondering if I should wait the original 8 weeks i planned or put them into flower sooner. Thoughts?

Btw, all 3 are sativa dominant so will get tall.

It would require me to build another tent, which would just be sooner than later, because the height of the Mendo in the flower tent. I would just have to put that 175w mh back into action. It would house the Cinderella 99 (seed 2), the Mendo clone for a short while, and a couple clones waiting to root. After the stretch, I could move the other 3 in with the Mendo, SW, and TKBI to finish.

Again, thought?

How do others get your timings down?


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 1, 2020)

Great job CAW! Love the DIY atmosphere! Everything looks great! 
They look great at 6wks, roots looking great so there's plenty there for flower now. They'll really start to drink it up at about week two in bloom so be ready! You have done a great job and the two extra weeks will add a lot of additional growth so now it's just your personal preference. 
I was happy to see another money saving PVC and Panda grow tent!
Lots of TLC here, your girl's will provide plenty back! Great job!


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh yeah, I'd start your next tent so your ready. I got caught up needing to make mine in a hurry. Sometimes these plants will have hyperactive moments from time to time my two cents, LOL


----------



## Caw (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks stepheneking.

I took about a month prior to starting just planning things out. This was my third, final design I went with. Perfect? Not at all, but works well.

Yeah, that Mendo drinks like crazy. Being a connected system, I have to add a few gallons every couple days.

I ask about the others going into flower because I'm scared of another Mendo fiasco. The pics dont so it justice. I should've put into flower probably ly 2 weeks earlier than I did.

From everything I'm reading, the Sativas could triple in size. They are about 9+ inches right now. That would bring them about the height of the Mendo. But hopefully no where near as bushy.

I'll give it another week and see where they are. That will give me a chance to build another small tent (my wife is gonna kill me). I also want to be able to get some clones from those 3 as well. Only growth right now that's long enough is near the top.

Adding a couple more pics of the flower (intake and exhaust piping) and newer veg tent. The last pic of the newer veg tent is during build. It now has doors and white styrofoam for installation on cold basement floor. Also has a different light - SF1000. The air pump is outside the tent to cut down on heat. Humidifier is on the floor with the clone dome. I need to order a small intake fan for it (I just keep the doors partially open right now). But the wife and kids are complaining about the smell. So, I gotta order a 4" scrubber as well.

This "hobby" is expensive!


----------



## Caw (Jan 3, 2020)

So I started on a new "tent". Its actually a box with a cutout for the light to shine through. Pretty sure it will work out as a temporary solution. It will house the 5 clones I cut, plus the other 2 already in the dome. I'll also put in 2 buckets - the Cinderella 99 (seed 2) and the Mendo clone, which I'll top to buy some time. To adjust height, I'll use milk crates.

Another option I'm exploring is going ahead and using the flower tent. I figured I could use the present buckets in the attached system. BUT, place some wood blocks in them an place the individual buckets on top of the blocks to get them the right distance from the light. Obviously this would be temporary and would be lowered during their stretch. Eventually putting them into the system to finish. This way they would be under a much stronger light. It's where they started, which contributed to their stockyness. I think I may go with this option and run just the clones under the MH. I'm sure the clones could use the warmth.

As for the older clones, they are getting new growth and taller, but no signs of roots yet. The cuts did come from the tops of the plant so I'll give it as much time as needed. The TKBI mother is doing great now.

The clones cut today were: 2 from Power Plant, 2 from Critical Mango, and 1 from Cinderella 99 (since I already have a second seed going).


----------



## Caw (Jan 3, 2020)

Update on plants:

Mendo

I removed almost all of the fan leaves with over an inch stem today. I believe she's about done growing but the light is still inching up,  but slower.


----------



## Caw (Jan 3, 2020)

TKBI

a slight trim given. Just a handful of fan leaves taken to let in some light to the lower end


----------



## Caw (Jan 3, 2020)

SW is basically the same up top, but continued root growth. If its clone roots, this one will probably go. The clone is actually growing, but not showing roots yet.


----------



## Caw (Jan 3, 2020)

I took two clones from the Power Plant today. I'm thinking I'm going to move it into flower, sooner than later. Its compact with a lot of shutes. It's right around 10" - Sativa dominant.

This one was FIM'd while trying to top.


----------



## Caw (Jan 3, 2020)

Cinderella 99, both seed 1 and 2 are about the same.

The Mendo clone has grown taller. I will give it some more time, then top it to slow it down.


----------



## Caw (Jan 4, 2020)

The Critical Mango, my problem child, is doing well as of today.

A ton of new root growth and no more drooping leaves.

Tea is brewing!


----------



## Caw (Jan 5, 2020)

A day from hell!

Today was supposed to be a simple nute change, adding my "tea", and possible move of 3 plants into the flower tent. Being that today is the last day of my vacation and I have some deadlines to meet, I figured I better move those 3 while I had the time. I'm a doctoral student working on my dissertation/project and I'm a bit behind (I didnt do ANY work on it over vacation, which was the plan).

Anyway, I had my process all planned out. I would simply change nutes then move the 3 to the flower tent on TOP of the connected system's lids. I had forgotten to drain the old solution in the buckets. I had also removed the air stones from those buckets. When I opened the lids, there was algae growing! The two painted buckets weren't bad at all. But, the one left unpainted was horrible. Note to self, THE ORANGE LIDS DONT STOP LIGHT! So, I drained the system, wiping the algae off the walls as it drained. Then grabbed the hydrogen peroxide and some bleach. I put about a 1/4 cup per 5 gallons and a cap full of bleach in some piping hot water and let it sit in the system for about 2 hours total. Then wiped everything down until it was bone dry. I then put the lids back on. I finished my nutes in all the buckets (the "system"/reservoir is SO much easier, and leaves solution to top off). I figured I better do something about those unpainted buckets being used in the veg tent before putting them under the stronger light. So, I grabbed the black gorilla glue tape and started covering. I ran out of tape on my last bucket and had to run to Home Depot before they closed in 20 minutes. I got back right at 7, when the lights were to go off in the flower tent. I quickly taped off the last bucket and had to turn on the lights for about 3 minutes to hook up the air stone and figure out which valve to turn on. And to snap a couple pictures of course. Tomorrow I will still need to raise the new additions up a bit with some wooden blocks. And tape off that last bucket in the system at some point as well.

I also didnt get a chance to add the tea. It's still brewing. If I get up early enough I'll try to add it before going to work. I'll also need to get the left over bottled up and put into the refrigerator. It is supposed to only last 10 days in the refrigerator before going bad. But, you are supposed to top off with 1 cup every 3 days. I have a mini fridge i gave to my son for his dorm room sitting on my back porch (he now has an apartment). I'm gonna bring it down to the basement and start storing all my nutes in it.

Pic attached from my crazy day...

The veg tent looks empty now. It was getting tight with those 3 though. They should do much better with some room to spead out.

Oh, and my back is killing me! Too much bending over and lugging around 5 gallon buckets. I've taken 4 Tylenol and broke down and took a Tramadol and I'm still in major pain. I think I pulled a muscle. It's really bad on my lower shoulder blade. Time to get the gel pack out of the freezer and lay down...


----------



## Caw (Jan 5, 2020)

I also decided to top/fim the Cinderella 99 (seed 2). It was on its 4th node and I cut off about 3/4 of the new growth on top. This is similar to what i did with the Power Plant, but on purpose this time.

I did top the Mendo clone as well. I cut it almost in half.

The root system is strong on both plants.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2020)

Update on grow.

Mendo
5th week of flower

Had to give it yet another trim yesterday. I spent about an hour and a half over 2 days removing fan leaves and small under growth. Not fun...I looked over my shoulder and found the wife watching me. She saw this pile of leaves and asked "what are you going to do with all that?" I said "throw it away" and she was so confused. I tried to explain it was just leaves and extra growth, not flower. She just said "ok" and walked away...lol She hates the whole idea of me growing.

It drinks water like no ones business. In the connected system with the SW and TKBI, it's about a gallon a day, if not more.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2020)

TKBI
Week 4 of flowering (Day 26)

I'm super impressed with her. This is one that was "sick" and almost disposed of. It has made a nice recovery with sticky, frosty looking beginnings.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2020)

SW
Day 16 in flower

The other "sick" one. FINALLY making a full recovery.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2020)

Power Plant
Day 7 on flower

Going the strongest of the 3 from seed.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2020)

Cinderella 99
Day 7 in flower

I noticed some brown spots on the lower leaves. I initially thought it was just burn markings from nutes. Then it showed up on another leaf. Dealing with another issue/thread someone suggested to make sure to add Cal Mag before, and during, flower. I added it and have not seen any other signs.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2020)

Critical Mango
Day 7 of flower

Root issues have subsided. Lots of new growth, upper and below water line. 

It's even starting to show early signs of budding. Seems a bit early, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2020)

Mendo clone

Topping didnt seem to slow it down...

She started to show some root issues. After adding the tea, she is doing excellent! That tea is like root bleach. Only issue is having to rinse the roots off to remove all the brown stuff. Once removed, pearly white roots underneath.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2020)

Cinderella 99 2

Started to show some signs of root issues as well after nute change. The tea has also helped her get going again.

I'm not sure if the FIM worked or not. Almost looks like some recovering cut leaves. Time will tell as it grows out more.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2020)

I made a diy bubble cloner. 

If interested in how I made it, it's in the "hydroponic grow" forum.

Super easy and inexpensive. 

Thought I lost a couple clones, but after adding the dome, they've showing life again.

Clones are from:
 TKBI, SW, 1 Cinderella 99, 2 Critical Mango, 2 Power Plant.


----------



## Caw (Jan 20, 2020)

The wife continues to complain about the odor from the plants. I had turned the scrubber up but it wasn't completely concealing the smell. If fact, it was leaking through the ceiling and you could smell it on the 1st floor above the grow tent. So, this morning I got the scrubber off the floor and hung up high. Hoping this will help. From the looks of things, I'll need to clean the filter cover...

Also added a dehumidifier into the tent. I couldn't get the humidity levels down below 60, even with the tent door open. This is a nice unit as I can set the humidity level, it turns on and off as needed. I wanted to add a hose to drain directly to the floor drain but it would require drilling a hole into the wall and I'm sure the wife wouldnt have it. So, I'll be emptying the reservoir every few days - its large and will do the whole basement while only having to empty the reservoir every few days.


----------



## Caw (Jan 20, 2020)

The plants...

Mendo has finally started to really flower. More and more pistals  stacking.

Question:
Do I need to thin the plant out? Remove lower/inner growth? I trim regularly but it's like a losing battle. I dont really mind having popcorn nugs on this one. I have some friends who "cant wait to sample". This would be a good "give away".


----------



## Caw (Jan 20, 2020)

The TKBI is doing g FANTASTIC! It's at 31 days in flower.

Frosty and getting more so each day.

The clone is rooting.


----------



## Caw (Jan 20, 2020)

The SW is continuing to bounce back strong. Gonna be a small yield - maybe a quarter to half oz. 

Its clone has rooted as well.

I removed it from the connected system and put it on a lid with blocks to get it closer to the light. Should help.


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2020)

I went by my friends house to see about some gummies he had my last trip there. Long story short, I took 2 gummies on New Years Eve and got REALLY messed up. I went to look at the package and read 350grams. There were only 10 gummies in the package! So, I was so messed up due to taking 70 grams, not the typical 10 grams each. A bit of an uncomfortable night.

Anyway, we spoke again about the Mendo. He again said I should just scrap it. But, it's FINALLY really starting to flower. I dont have anything to put in its place yet, nothing ready to go into flower except its clone. So, I took another clone from it and threw away the clone that was in veg. If it's any good, I'll still have another one to grow later on. 

The one if flower smells incredible - an almost sweet pine smell. I removed most of the sugar leaves yet again, but only on half the plant (that alone took about an hour). I'm not gonna spend much time on it anymore, just let it go as is. 

He told me that something he has had to learn is that sometimes you just need to let strains go and move on. He told me of a guy who goes through a couple hundred strains a year, but might keep just 1 or 2! This is the same guy who had just left the strawberry cough clone with him (he already had that strain going and just gave me the clone).

Pics 1 and 2 of the Mendo clone, upper and lower, before going into the trash.

Pic 3 of the Mendo mother in flower since December 11th.

Pic 4 is the new Strawberry Cough clone.


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2020)

The TKBI is looking REALLY impressive. The ENTIRE PLANT IS FROSTY! This is one that was close to being disposed of. So glad I didnt give up on it.

My friend said this is one I need to hang on to. I told him of my sick looking clone and he said not to worry, "I have plenty more."


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2020)

The SW is doing well. It's starting to frost up too. It's about a week behind the TKBI.


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2020)

The Critical Mango (CBD strain) has really started to flower. I'm excited to see what becomes of it. It started to show signs of flowering really quickly. I took 2 clones before putting it into flower that I put into veg tonight.


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm really excited about the Power Plant. It started showing some real positive signs today, like its gonna be really frosty as well.


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2020)

The Cinderella 99 is slow going. Lots of growth, but not flowering...? It has shown its sex in a few places, but no flowering taking place. It's supposed to have the same flowering time as the Power Plant. Doesn't seem that way...

I do have a clone in the bubble cloner that has rooted. I planned on giving it to my friend who gave me the Strawberry Cough. 

I also have another one from seed that's in the veg tent. Second pic


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2020)

The veg tent is full again - 2 Critial Mango, 2 Power Plant, one Cinderella 99, and the new Strawberry Cough.

The bubble cloner has 2 Cinderella 99s (1 rooted, 1 hasnt), two Mendo clones, a SW clone, and the TKBI clone. 

The SW and TKBI have both rooted. The roots are just smaller. Second pic is the smallest of the root systems of the clones that went into veg tonight.


----------



## Caw (Jan 31, 2020)

Needs some advice on about how much longer this plant has...?

This is the TKBI (Triangle Kush Billy Idol). Its been in flower since December 17. 

It's hard holding the loop to the camera for a pic but I did my best. From what I can see, almost all are cloudy, with a few Amber mixed in (not visible in pics).

Reading, I've seen that a minimum of 50% (but as much as 70%) of the hairs should turn from white as the first indicator. However, the maximize accuracy, the tricomes should be mostly cloudy, with some amber.

I'm sure this one isn't ready, but wondering how closely I should be watching prior to a 2-3 day flush. If I go by what the person I got the clone from stated, it would be ready for harvest in 10 days - for a total of 55 days. I'm not sure I have that long...? Hairs are changing color quickly - more and more each day.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 31, 2020)

15 to 25 days id say


----------



## Caw (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks Lesso. 

I'll check again in about 5 days and re-access. It's a bit of a pain checking on this one as it's in the back.


----------



## Caw (Feb 6, 2020)

Lesso said:


> 15 to 25 days id say


I think you may be right. It's not as close as I thought. It's taking some getting used to using the loop. But, I think I've figured it all out, including using it with my phone.

It is fattening up nicely. I started adding Kool Bloom and it really took off, swelled up a couple days later.

I've also pulled it out of the connected system and put it in it's own bucket, raising it closer to the light. Pretty sure this has contributed to better results as well.

No hurry, but excited to get my first harvest.


----------



## Caw (Feb 6, 2020)

I believe the Kool Bloom has also helped all the plants in flower.

I was convinced I'd be cutting down that beast Mendo plant. It is now frosting up and fattening up - it's only been about 10 weeks! 

I'm sure the trimming helped as well - 5.5 ounces wet. BTW, I tried putting some of the "hash oil" made from the trimmings on top of a bowl and it sent me over the top. Almost scary, to where I found myself having to sit down at one point. I still have a half quart jar full I need to process.

I'm still debating how long I'm gonna let this thing go. I have another plant (Cinderella99) ready to go into flower.


----------



## Caw (Feb 6, 2020)

The Critical Mango is looking incredible! Nice long buds, starting to really frost up.


----------



## Caw (Feb 6, 2020)

The Power Plant is doing well. Its fattening and frosting up nicely.


----------



## Caw (Feb 6, 2020)

The SW is getting impressive as well. This is the other plant that was about dead. It hasnt gotten big but has incredible scents and a lot of resin production. The buds keeps getting larger and larger. It's really just 3 large buds to the whole plant...


----------



## Caw (Feb 6, 2020)

The Cinderella 99 still hasnt begun flowering. BUT, it appears to be close...


----------



## Caw (Feb 6, 2020)

In the Veg tent:

1. and 2. The Cinderella99 ready for flower.

3. and 4. The Strawberry Cough clone.

The rest of the plants are doing well - two clones of the Critical Mango and two clones of the Power Plant. Roots are long, but thin.

I switched lights today to add a bit more power. I had ordered the SF 2000 to add to the flower tent but I dont have time to add it yet. So, I just took down the SF 1000 and put in the 2000. This should make the Cinderella99 and Strawberry Cough happier, as well as the others who they were blocking light from.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 6, 2020)

Awesome work.... congrats on your harvest.


----------



## Caw (Feb 6, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Awesome work.... congrats on your harvest.


Thanks.

Doing my best to stay patient...lol


----------



## Lesso (Feb 6, 2020)

It will be worth it


----------



## Caw (Feb 22, 2020)

So today was harvest day for 3 plants - SW (Sage Wreck), TKBI ( Triangle Kush Billy Idol) and Power Plant. Original plan was for just the TKBI but after pulling it out and looking at the other two plants more closely, they were also ready.

A professional photographer for our major news paper came by to shoot the plants, and me harvesting them (no face pics). Apparently his editor was tired of using Gettysburg photos and photos from Colorado growers. We are now a medical state and he felt it was time to get some local grows. A reporter was also supposed to come but someone/something got hit by a train and he was called off.

So, I'm down to four plants in flower and will move two others in tomorrow - Critical Mango and another Power Plant.

The Critical Mango already in the tent probably has a couple more weeks left. But, it has huge buds right now, and smells just like Mango. I'm looking forward to the final result...

I had to order another scrubber and a gallon if Ona with the fan. After walking the photographer out, I returned to a house that smelled like a skunk got run over. The wife was PISSED! It didnt help that I was doing my trimming on the laundry table either. She walked downstairs to find two large branches laying next to her her clothes with two pair of sticky scissors. I've been getting dirty looks and comments since. Hopefully this second scrubber will help...

I found the idea using a wardrobe box as a dryer on the internet. It was only $12 and I had the wire already. I'll head to Wally World shortly to get a carbon a/c filter for it. Then I'll need to figure out how to hook up the scrubber so not to dry too fast...timer? My humidity level is low right now so I'm gonna lay a wet towel in there overnight (on top of plastic of course).


----------



## Caw (Feb 22, 2020)

Critical Mango


----------



## Caw (Feb 22, 2020)

TKBI before harvesting

"Low, but potent yield"...

The clone didnt make it so I'll have to get another from my friend.


----------



## Caw (Feb 22, 2020)

SW before harvesting.

Looks like I'm gonna get double my original estimate - an ounce or more. It really blew up. And the smell is INCREDIBLE. Super sticky.


----------



## Caw (Feb 22, 2020)

Power Plant before harvest.

Largest yield by far.


----------



## Caw (Feb 22, 2020)

So the Strawberry Cough got Root Amphids (?). Its gone through 2 dunk treatments and hopefully is rided of the bugs.

It looks a bit stressed right now (last pic). I'm assuming it will bounce back tomorrow. If not, I do have a bug free clone waiting to root.


----------



## Caw (Feb 22, 2020)

The Cinderella99 has finally started to really flower - trichomes starting to cover the leaves. It's super late for a supposedly "fast" flowering plant. I dont know if I stressed it or what.

I do have another one in flower as well. I waited a bit longer to trim this one though. It's really starting to stretch.


----------



## Caw (Mar 14, 2020)

So the numbers after the dry...not great, but I'm definitely pleased with the quality for my first grow in 20+ years.

Sage Wreck....20.38 grams. This one was basically brought back from the dead. Didnt expect a large yield at all. But, it's probably the most flavorful and potent.

Triangle Kush Billy Idol....42.97 grams, about 1.5 ounces. Another one that was almost dead. Superb quality bud. 

Power Plant.....68.23 grams, about 2.4 ounces. Super potent stuff. I've been experimenting with it - infusions and rosin pressed (I'll get to that)

Critical Mango....3.5 ounces. Cbd strain that I have about a half ounce decarded, deciding what route I'm gonna take with it. Truly sweet, fruity smelling. Pics attached of the largest bud and plant b4 and during harvest.


----------



## Caw (Mar 14, 2020)

So next up is the Cinderella99. It was supposed to be the fastest to completion...? But, it looks like it will be the highest and best quality yield. I'm guessing a couple more weeks.


----------



## Caw (Mar 14, 2020)

For drying I used a wardrobe box from UHaul - $12. I cut an opening in the lower front and put an a/c carbon filter ($7) over it. I hung stiff wires (free, already on hand) across and used clothes pins from the dollar store ($1). I ended up temporarily pulling a fan from my flower tent to place at the bottom of the drying box. Mistake! I ended up getting powdery while mildew. It's now replaced and I ordered 2 more fans, and a couple usb fan as well.

Smell was still an issue so I had to add a 4" fan and carbon filter. Works great! And it fits nicely under the basement steps in the store room.

The plants sat in the box about 8 days. Then, I put them in paper bags for a few days, until they felt pretty dry. Next, I put them in mason jars with 62% Boveda packs for curing. I still burp them a couple times a day (although this is supposedly not necessary or good for the packs). They taste better and better each day.


----------



## Caw (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm finally completely legal! I've moved everything to the store room area, behind a locked door. I rebuilt both tents as well. The veg tent is now vented through the top of the flower tent. Both have controllable fans drawing in fresh air at the bottom of the tents.


----------



## Caw (Mar 14, 2020)

Lastly, I bought a Sous Vide for decarbing and infusing. I've decarbed about an ounce to play with. I made some infused coconut oil. The plan is to use it to make gummies. 

I used a half ounce of quality trim to make some tincture using everclear. That stuff burns like crazy! So, I have some high quality wax/butter melting in some liquid coconut oil right now in the Sous. 

I built a rosin press! I found the plans on YouTube. 



I only tested a gram but it worked perfectly. Excuse the mess. I was too excited to see if it worked. I have the hobby box but haven't cut the the holes out.


----------



## Caw (Apr 6, 2020)

So all of my first grow has been harvested with the exception of this Strawberry Cough. Its basically turned into a "perpetual grow" (I believe that's my understanding of the term) as I just keep rotating and harvesting a couple plants what seems like every few weeks now.

Anyway, my plan was to cut this one down in the next couple days. All trichomes are cloudy with a few Amber. BUT, theres new flower growth popping up in a few places, the most being on the main bud sight.

Do I wait for the new growth to finish/mature? (Top 2 pics) I dont want sleepy or couch lock buds. Or do I just chop it down as is? It could definitely use some beefing up, but that's my fault it's not. I've learned a great deal so far. The clone is already in flower, nice an even multiple tops, 3/4 this ones height. I left this one alone due to the bug issue that FINALLY got taken care of - multiple dunks and sprays. It was never cropped.

Please assist. TIA


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 8, 2020)

You could probably wait a bit more, just look at them daily to see if the amber trichs are multiplying too fast. You do run the risk of it throwing some nanners the later into flower it goes but you could just chop the plant at first sign and still be ok.

The buds do look a little thin, are they being grown under the SF-4000?


----------



## Caw (Apr 8, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> You could probably wait a bit more, just look at them daily to see if the amber trichs are multiplying too fast. You do run the risk of it throwing some nanners the later into flower it goes but you could just chop the plant at first sign and still be ok.
> 
> The buds do look a little thin, are they being grown under the SF-4000?


Thanks

I spoke with the friend who I got the clone from. He thought I should just go ahead and take it down. So, I did. 

While trimming, I saw it was definitely time. That plant was started on 12/25/19, Christmas day. It had some trauma so it was never cropped in fear of losing it. It just went straight up with a lot of side branching. Its clone, is doing/looking GREAT - in the attached pic front and center.

And yes, it was under the SF_4000. Great light IMO.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 8, 2020)

Caw said:


> Thanks
> 
> I spoke with the friend who I got the clone from. He thought I should just go ahead and take it down. So, I did.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah it’s looking great. How long do you plan to veg it before flipping to flower?


----------



## Caw (Apr 8, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Oh yeah it’s looking great. How long do you plan to veg it before flipping to flower?



That IS in flower tent now. Has been in there for maybe 2 weeks.(?)


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 8, 2020)

Ha! Didn’t even notice the plant flowering right next to it!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 8, 2020)

Caw I agree with both cardgenius and your friend. You can go either way. Not sure if you mentioned 'foxtailing' but that's it. I run a c99 daughter that does it too. I just decided to trim the foxtails off during manicure and add them to my extracts : ) 

Congratulations on a beautiful harvest and I like your drying box. Which is a box. 

Also now that you have a sous vide you can pre cook all your meat at 132'f for as long as it takes to get tender, and then smack it on the grill! I love that us pot people jumped on the sous vide train just like we all bought a Pyrex bake a round back in the day... But for nefarious purposes. 

Happy to hear you are happy about your smoke


----------



## Caw (Apr 10, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Also now that you have a sous vide you can pre cook all your meat at 132'f for as long as it takes to get tender, and then smack it on the grill!
> 
> Happy to hear you are happy about your smoke



I made some pulled pork the other day using it. A 7lb pork butt cooked for 24 hrs in the sous vide. Then another 1.5 hours in the over to crisp it up. OMG! I took some over to my parents and mother in law (looking out for them during these crazy times), who were thoroughly impressed. The wife loved it too. Unfortunately, the kids in the house are vegetarians. I haven't tried veggies in it yet...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh man. Pulled pork goes great with munchies.


----------



## Caw (Apr 10, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Oh man. Pulled pork goes great with munchies.



Here's the recipe:
https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/sous-vide-bbq-pork-shoulder


----------



## choking_victim (Apr 10, 2020)

Caw said:


> However, here in Missouri we have become a legal medical marijuana state. I hopped on the chance to get a card and cultivator license.



*Welcome back fellow Missourian!
I too am from the "Show-Me State", have gotten my card, and have come back to MJPassion. I look forward to seeing your grows! Looking great so far, my man!!*


----------



## Caw (Apr 10, 2020)

choking_victim said:


> *Welcome back fellow Missourian!
> I too am from the "Show-Me State", have gotten my card, and have come back to MJPassion. I look forward to seeing your grows! Looking great so far, my man!!*



I got a card for those just in case moments. I truly wanted the cultivators license more than anything. There will be 2 dispensaries in my neighborhood/municipality, 1 one which is about a 5-10 min walk from my house. Two others less than 10 min drive. I'm hoping the prices will stay along the lines of our gas and housing prices - some of the lowest in the country. If it's anything like our neighbors to the east, I'll be very disappointed. I refuse to even make the short trip over the bridge...

I look forward to seeing your grows as well. Welcome back!


----------



## choking_victim (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah. The neighbors on that side are a little nuts- all the way around. I moved from your side to near our flat neighbors, where all you can get there is CBD if you're terminally ill. No way I'm stepping foot over there.

Considering the black market price is just as high as Colorado primo, I doubt we will see decent market prices for a couple years.


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 21, 2020)

Great Looking Grow! Glad you have been able to work through your issues. They do arise from time to time. I have had my fun times. I always enjoyed talking to my plants when they were sickly, we also listened to music! Usually, that alone provided great feedback from the Girls!

Enjoy, I will be ! Good Luck wishing you great harvesting!


----------



## BoCoGrow (Dec 21, 2020)

Caw said:


> Unfortunately, the kids in the house are vegetarians. I haven't tried veggies in it yet...



A friend of mine who is big into cooking, and does a lot of sous vide cooking in particular, said that this is his favorite sous vide recipe: Sous Vide Glazed Carrots Recipe.  And no, he isn't a vegetarian.  I haven't tried the recipe yet myself as I just got my sous vide equipment late last week.

Could you point me to a post/recipe about making THC gummies?


----------

